# New To The Saltwater Fly Fishing!!!



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

After dropping enough hints to my 2 & 3 year old, they decided a great Father's Day present would be a TFO NXT combo! I have fly fished a little about 15 years ago, picking up a few bass, but I will need some sort of formal training. What are some good aides that you have used in the past that have helped you out. I am in Bay City and will be fishing primarily West Matagorda Bay. Any lure advice will help out as well. I'm sure I will tie my own one day, (use to make my own trolling lures) but I want to get casting down first! I'm simple minded....one thing at a time. I appreciate any and all help I can get. I read the archives and it seems that the TFO would be a good for a novice as myself and that clousers, decievers, shrimps, and Sea-ducers seem to be the best flies for our area. Am I correct???

Jesse


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Your list is a great start, I would add a yellow popper or two to the list. Also be sure to get a premium floating line. Cheap lines don't cast very well. Then get a few lessons and go out and have fun.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Also, do a search on here for "Redfish Crack". Great fly and very effective.

Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Just searched the Redfish Crack and I'm definitely going to have to add a few to the tackle box. Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

redfish ration is a good fly as well


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Keep doing your research of the archives. There are casting instructors, guides, flies, lines, methods, and believe it or not, it all can come together after you invest your time day after day. If you do not commit to learning the basics first everything after that will seem to be difficult.

There are probably 200 man hours of reading on just this site alone that one should read and digest the right from the wrong. If your thought is I'll just go out and give it a try...we'll then I foresee that new fly rod sitting in a corner somewhere for a long time. But if you take one step at a time and give yourself a couple of years of having fun learning the basics without hitting the "frustration wall" your fly rod combo will become a good friend waiting for your next adventure.

Get good lessons from a instructor, you'll find plenty of names within. I would say at least six one hour sessions will get you casting with in reason.

Where have we all heard this before, "it's not how far your cast but how effectively you cast." Don't waste your time trying to throw a mile of line off your reel. Waste your time trying to hit a dinner plate from thirty feet in a fifteen mile an hour wind from each direction. When you can do that you will be way ahead of the game.

Since your are going to be fishing saltwater you have a lot to learn about your quarry...unless you have been fishing the coast with conventional equipment for a long time.

We have a club in Houston you have probably seen mentioned here and there. We teach a lot of what you need to know but unfortunately your living in Bay City makes that difficult. Give our site a hit too when you have the time and check out what you find there too. Lots of good information. Where to go and what to throw. texasflyfishers.org

Stick with it and you will see what the Wormmaster meant by the "Dark Side"

Oh yea better get a side job too the addiction can be overwhelming$$$! 

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I'm realatively new to saltwater fly, or other, fishing. Really enjoying it. Can't wait to get a kayak! I'm going to search for this Houston fly fishing club. :fishy:


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Just went out and casted my TFO NXT for about 30 minutes or so. I did pretty good for my first time. Most casts were 50'. Got a few around 60 and one close to 75. I shot the line and didn't have enough out. My main problem is I'm bringing my forward cast too far and its causing my line to come too close to the ground. I noticed the tip of my line would hit the ground and lose momentum. I concentrated on that aspect of the cast and kept my forward cast up and everything worked great. I could shoot some line and get it out there a little ways. I also have a little problem of putting my wrist to work, bringing my rod away from my forearm and my line was getting on the backside of the rod. I also have to keep that in mind. This fly fishing seems to be like golf....20 different things to think about and concentrate on for a perfect end result. BTW....I'm no good at golf. I am happy with my new rod and I am looking forward to some more practice. I want to get this casting thingy down before I wet the line and hopefully that won't be to far away.

JD


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Eh casting far on the TX coast is a little overrated. If you're just now getting into it, I would focus on tight loops and minimal false casts. If you can shoot line 75' but it takes you 8 false casts to do it, then that cast is kinda useless if you ask me. I'd work on accurate casts at 40-60' in two false casts if I were you. Put a cone out, and put a plate or whatever anywhere within about a foot or two of the cone. Imagine the cone is the head of the fish you want to hit the plate. This is what I try to do, still not very good at it haha


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I will give that a shot this afternoon.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

*Casting clinic*

There is a casing clinic June 28 th in Breaux Bridge la. It will be conducted at The Camp Fly Fishing School by Keith Richard along with other certified casting instructors. . It is an all day event given by a great instructor. You will cast better when leave than you did when you got there. If interested I can supply you with casts and topics covered . Good luck.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

When you can cast 60-70 ft with some accuracy, invest in a flyfishing guide for a trip. You will jump-start a year or two of hard lessons with one trip. Besides having a great time. Or join the club in Houston and get a new buddy to take you. Good luck. Likely you will never look back after a couple great trips.


----------



## KatyWaterfowler (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm from the midwest and have fresh water fly fished for trout, small bass, perch, etc... but never in salt water. Really wanting to get started but not sure where or how. I see that yall mention getting a guide is a good way to get the 101 out of the way. Do you have any recommendations? I live in Katy so getting down to the coast is a bit of trip when I know weather plays a big part in the success rate. Also can you have good success wade fishing or will a boat be necessary?


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Jared Malone look him up on line.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

You'll find that quite a few of us who are part of Texas FlyFishers live in Katy. As a matter of fact, several of us who kayak together call ourselves the "Katy Navy".

Though he doesn't guide, Golden is one of the better people around here to talk saltwater flyfishing with. His advice is very solid.

If you'd like, send me a PM with your number and I'll give you a shout regarding getting started. 

Wormdrowner

aka Michael Quigley
Texas FlyFishers Saltwater Outings Chairman


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I would love to join the group. I am near downtown. I have a boat near Galveston Bay and Moses lake, but REALLY looking for a kayak to fly fish some of these areas. I will search the Houston Club.


----------

